# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  >  Ντεσιμπελόμετρο CEM DT 8850

## giavra

Επαγγελματικό ντεσιμπελόμετρο CEM DT 8850 Αξιόπιστο ακριβές
τιμή 100€

P1050631.JPGP1050632.JPGP1050629.JPG

----------

